# trailer buying advice



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I personally would be scared of anything that wasn't 7 feet tall, especially with your bigger horse. It would be a huge issue if he bumped his head one good time and then didn't want to go back in.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 16ft 4H BP that is 6'6" and my 15.2 h and 15.3 h fit in it easily. I have had no problems. Of course they both haul very well. I have had many different horses in it without a problem.


----------

